# Marineland Portrait or Contour tanks



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

*12.5 tank*

I did it to my 12.5 marineland tank. It's been over 3 years now, and no problems. I'm at work now could post a pic tomorrow. Those lights and filtration really suck bad. Nice little tank tho.


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks.

I just cut the partition out of the tank and put a little water in it to see if it broke the silicone seal but I don't think it did.

I haven't tried the light yet.

I'm trying to decide on an internal filter for a male Betta, a few females and maybe some RCS.


----------

